# El Eagle en 3D!!



## Dr. Science (Oct 2, 2006)

No se si estoy reinventando la pólvora pues soy nuevo y no sé si se habrá posteado ya, he hecho una búsqueda y no he visto nada al respecto,

La cuestión es que he encontrado un ULP que permite visualizar los PCBs de Eagle en un programa extrañísimo (por lo menos para mí) de diseño gráfico (o lo que sea), os dejo el link:

http://www.hackaday.com/2006/02/07/3d-board-modeling-with-eagle-and-povray/

Para que funcione hay que copiar el contenido de la carpeta povray de 3Deagle en la carpeta include del POV-Ray

Saludos.


----------



## PICMIND (May 2, 2008)

hola, no te estas terinventando nada, el tema es poco conocido por acá,  por lo menos poco mencionado. 

En mi pagina tengo un tutorial de como usar el Eagle 3D y el POVRAY, ademas de unos truquitos.

El enlace, para los que esten interesados es:

www.picmind.es.tl


----------



## mabauti (May 2, 2008)

ya lo he usado, en mi opinion le faltan demasiadas librerias


----------



## colmenares58 (Dic 28, 2009)

quien a trabajado con bishop3d y povray quisiera informacion


----------



## mass182 (Ene 6, 2010)

amigos una pregunta estoy haciendo un trabajo en el eagle ya lo routee a mano esta todo bien pero quiero rellenar los espacios en blanco con tierra lo sombreo con poligono y normal llena los espacios en blanco pero no me conecta a mi circuito esos espacios q son tierras a los componentes q tienen q ir a tierra..ayuda pporfavor  
gracias de antemano...


----------



## LORD KSPER (Ene 6, 2010)

No es tan dificil como parece. 

Para comenzar, voy a considerar que el ruteo ya esta terminado y listo para imprimir, solo falta el plano GND, no se como incluir las imagenes visibles en el post asi que las adjunto, si hay un moderador que pueda editarlo, adelante.

1.- Hay un boton que se llama "Polygon", asegurarse que el layer o capa sea la misma que las pistas, como aparece en la imagen (1), por defecto es "bottom" aunque puede cabiar, los demas botones configuran otros parámetros como separaciones, tipo de relleno... que no explicare y los dejare de tarea.

2.- Damos click en uno de los vertices del poligono o donde queremos que haya un plano GND, y continuar dando clicks en los siguientes puntos hasta terminar en donde comenzamos, 

3.-  Cuando terminemos de dibujar nuestro poligono, quedara nuestra area del GND encerrada en con lineas punteadas, damos click en el boton de "Ratsnest",

4.- Nos quedara nuestro poligono rellenado con la superficie que será el plano del GND.

5.- Damos click en el boton "Name" y clickeamos en uno de los extremos del poligono, 

6.- Aparecerá un cuadro indicandonos el nombre del objeto seleccionado, cambiamos a "GND" y damos OK, aparecerá otra ventana indicandonos a que pista queremos conectarla, aquí depende del nombre que tenga la pista que este conectada a tierra, generalmente es GND, seleccionamos y damos Ok,

7.- Ya tenemos nuetro plano GND, observemos que las pistas conectadas a tierra esta fusionadas con el plano tierra. 

8.- Si queremos cambiar los parametros del plano tierra, como distancia entre GND y pistas damos click en uno de los extremos del plano y luego en "Properties", aparecera una ventana en donde podemos cambiar las propiedades del poligono, que tampoco explicaré, prueben ustedes para que es cada una como ejercicio.

espero ser claro, cualquier duda comentenla.

Saludos


----------



## frankKM (Ene 7, 2010)

el programa de Catia de Dassault systemes tambien tiene un modulo 
para hacer pcb en 3d y otro de cableado

solo lo digo a modo informativo
lo malo que te viene sin modelos en la libreria basica y te los tienes que hacer tu


----------



## djxander (Jul 4, 2010)

quien tiene una libreriia de TIP completa para eagle


----------

